# Diesel or not



## 2mnykids (Jan 5, 2015)

Hi, I'm new here, first post. Just wondering about whether or not I should pick up a diesel Cruze. 
I'm buying a car in the next few days. I get GMS pricing, I'm just not sure it's something I would need for the next 3-5 years. 
For comparisons sake, I'm getting either Cruze diesel, a Cruze 1lt, or a Malibu 1lt. 

I have a short daily commute, about 5 miles each way. That will be changing in a few months, and will extend to about a 15 mile commute. 
95% of the time, I'm the only one in the car. Sometimes, my wife will come with me by ourselves, and I drop off my daughter at preschool a couple of times a week. Otherwise, the car is strictly a back and forth to work car. For family hauling, we've got a traverse. 
We have five kids, a 4 year old, 2 year old, and 4 month old triplets, so even when there's a road trip, we would have to drive the traverse. I can honestly say that whatever I get will average about 2 trips a year over 100 miles. Everything else is commuting. 
On paper, I know the diesel makes about zero sense to someone like me, but there's just something about the differentness that I like. 
Any real world advice, pointers or regrets would be appreciated.


----------



## VtTD (Nov 5, 2013)

Strictly economically speaking, you're right. It makes zero sense. It's a pretty tough sell for highway driving, let alone city where you realistically will only get mid 20s mpg if you never really let it warm up (which take a while compared to gas). You'll also have to deal with the diesel regens which will keep getting interrupted with short drives and there are some people who have had issues with those, and other emissions components when they do nearly all city driving. I have been doing the short commute for a few months now and have not had problems, but I still end up on the interstate at least once a week. I know you were saying you will be in it alone 95% of the time, but just keep in mind that back seat is pretty useless. You can probably get 2 kids in there comfortably, but that's about it. All that aside, diesel is fun to drive and you should definitely test drive before you can the idea of it. I'm glad I have it. I bought it when I had a long commute, but now mine is only a few miles. If I knew what I know about these cars now a year ago, and also had the short commute, I probably would have spent the money on something like a Volt, but I still love this car and plan to keep it for a while.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

In all practicality the Malibu has the stop start technology and for city driving that and the Volt would be the way to go .. as far as a cruzen with that amount of driving get the LS .. No Show , but comfortable and safe !


----------



## 2mnykids (Jan 5, 2015)

Thanks, that's all I'm looking for. I work at a Chevy dealer, so I've driven everything, but we sell very few diesel cruzes, so it's hard to get real opinions. Multiple ZL1 camaros, a z28, and stingrays are our thing. 
I'd love a volt, I just can't justify the $35k price tag.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

What will ya Get ?


----------



## PanJet (Jun 18, 2013)

Coming from a guy who has owned both a gas Cruze 2LT (auto trans) and current a Cruze Diesel, I'll try to give you some facts from my personal experience and my personal opinion, but obviously the decision is up to you.

Diesel Pros:
-Superior driving experience over the gas Cruze overall; the diesel has lots of torque and is a highway machine. I love it for that respect. This is not saying the gasoline Cruze is bad, just that I much prefer the diesel. This is of course with the caveat that my gas Cruze was an automatic. For those who prefer rowing their own gears, some feel the manual really brings out the charm in the 1.4 turbo that brings it closer in comparison to the diesel.
-Superior highway mileage. It's easy to get high 40's and even low 50's on the highway with the diesel.

Diesel cons:
-While not bothersome to me, the diesel is modestly louder running around town than a gas Cruze. On the highway the difference is negligible (if not even quieter than the gas Cruze due to lower revving), but in town, it is modestly louder.
-City mileage is marginal. City mileage for the diesel really isn't that much better than the gas Cruze sitting around the low 30s. While this isn't bad, the highway is this car's sweet spot.
-More complex emissions system - most of us have had great luck (myself included) with the diesel, but there are a few exceptions, and there is no question the emissions system on the diesel is very complex and has the potential for headaches if it does fail. I'm not being a doomsayer here, just telling the reality that the modern diesel emissions systems are complex and have been weak points on some vehicles over the last few years. The Cruze seems to be doing fairly well with a few exceptions, some worse than others, and many seem to be related more to sensors than actual failures.

When I bought my diesel it was commuting 100 miles roundtrip every day on the highway. My job situation has since changed and now we commute only 20 miles roundtrip everyday. I in no way dislike the car, and still to this day much prefer it to my prior gas Cruze, but had I known my commuting situation was going to significantly reduce, I may have second thoughts on the diesel were I to be making the decision today. My personal opinion is, if you're doing largely a short commute (anything less than 20 hwy miles one way), this probably isn't the best car for you, especially if you're thinking it'll rarely see the highway. The emissions systems work better with longer faster drives (although I've had no trouble with mine despite the shorter commute for the last eight months), and the potential fuel savings are greatly diminished with more short driving.

Obviously, the decision is yours, and I won't say the diesel is a bad car (quite the opposite), but its forte is the highway, and if it's rarely going to leave a small radius from home, I'd be a little harder pressed to spend the extra money solely for the "differentness."

I agree with those that say if you're going to spend the extra money, get a Volt or something that will offer you better benefits for a shorter commute than a diesel.


----------



## Diesel Dan (May 18, 2013)

For short trips like you are talking I'd just get the Cruze 1LT.
The added torque of the 1.4T will make daily driving more fun and the cruise control will be appreciated on the long trips.


----------



## 2mnykids (Jan 5, 2015)

brian v said:


> What will ya Get ?


More than likely, I'll get the 1lt Cruze, although we've got a leftover redhot 2014 LS that might get the job done and for less than a base lt...


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Sounds like you really need an electric car. Have you considered leasing a Volt? Personally I'd be leery of the CDT's emissions system based on your driving patterns.

Edit: for me to recommend leasing is saying something about the benefit of the car being leased in your case. I consider car leasing to be a rip off.


----------



## Danny5 (Dec 22, 2011)

A 15 mile commute will seriously be in the Diesel's sweet spot. I used to commute 18 miles one way, and it was a great car for that.

The only regret I have has to do with the Cruze in general. I find the back seat to be fairly poor in the space department. Fitting more than an extra adult in a Cruze is usually a tight fit.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

obermd said:


> Sounds like you really need an electric car. Have you considered leasing a Volt? Personally I'd be leery of the CDT's emissions system based on your driving patterns.
> 
> Edit: for me to recommend leasing is saying something about the benefit of the car being leased in your case. I consider car leasing to be a rip off.


another vote for volt lease


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

If it's not about money get the cruze diesel. It's a fun car to drive and has a cool factor. A 15 mile commute is plenty for regens/etc.

if it's about money buy a used trade in car off your lot that you know the history of for I'd hope close to dealer cost since you work there.

buying new makes little sense if it's truly about saving money.


----------



## Classy56 (Jul 16, 2014)

If your dealer still has a 2014 Diesel on the lot your SM should be begging you to take it. Mid $19k is a bargain for one.


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

diesel for long trip 
volt for short trip
gas for anything mixed , you only need 3 cars. 

welcome to the forum


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

oilburner said:


> diesel for long trip
> volt for short trip
> gas for anything mixed , you only need 3 cars.
> 
> welcome to the forum


volt essentially matches the diesel on the hwy


----------



## Diesel Dan (May 18, 2013)

Danny5 said:


> A 15 mile commute will seriously be in the Diesel's sweet spot. I used to commute 18 miles one way, and it was a great car for that.


Depends where he lives.
Might have been covered but I don't recall if the OP stated where he lives.
In the winter your 15 miles is vastly different than a low speed urban drive at -20* in Minnesota.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

I have a diesel that is 30 months old and is approaching 30,000km (20,000miles) and does mostly short trips on slow streets with plenty of stops for lights and circles. I will say right off that I have a different engine in my Cruze to the US one but apart from not having a urea tank it is not much different. I have not had an issue with regen or anything else in the power train. I am driving in the worst conditions for fuel consumption as well as always having the a/c on and get 23 mpg US going to work. On the highway usually with extra weight I nearly double this. The 1.4T is almost gone from here but the 1.6T is selling well in both auto and manual.


----------



## 2mnykids (Jan 5, 2015)

Hi, After reading the responses and going over the whole scenario, I elected to go with a gas Cruze over the diesel. I couldn't justify the extra expense over the LT with 1.4 so I'm now the proud owner of a new Cruze 1LT.


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Congrats! Enjoy the new wheels!


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

That's Nice ! what color did ya Get ? Post up some pics we love pics ..


----------



## AZ007 (Sep 26, 2014)

Should've leased a Volt...


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

I own the diesel, gets the same city mileage as the 1LT (or not enought to worry about) so get the 1LT. Your short commutes won't even warm up the diesel. With that said, the diesel automatic transmission is a much better transmission than the gas cruze have. 

Honestly I would look at the 1LT cruze or the Malibu for your specific needs. The Malibu would probably be my choice as the rear seats in the cruze don't leave much room for people if you're over 6ft tall


Sent from the sexy electrician


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Stupid, my phone didn't load up the other responses 


Sent from the sexy electrician


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

money_man said:


> Honestly I would look at the 1LT cruze or the Malibu for your specific needs. The Malibu would probably be my choice as the rear seats in the cruze don't leave much room for people if you're over 6ft tall


People keep complaining about rear seat room, I am 6'2" tall and have no problem with 4 adults and luggage touring. Is there something different about the US Cruze?


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

There must be. You would never ever fit a full grown adult behind my seat unless I moved mine ahead. 


Sent from the sexy electrician


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

Aussie said:


> People keep complaining about rear seat room, I am 6'2" tall and have no problem with 4 adults and luggage touring. Is there something different about the US Cruze?


it does not matter how tall you are

what matters is your inseam....my friend and i are same height, but im leggy and he is taller in the torso

we cant drive in each others seat positions.

my wife routinely gets 3 other broads in the cruze and everyone is happy....ive never tried


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

34 inseam like a champ!!!


Sent from the sexy electrician


----------



## Danny5 (Dec 22, 2011)

Aussie said:


> People keep complaining about rear seat room, I am 6'2" tall and have no problem with 4 adults and luggage touring. Is there something different about the US Cruze?


Ahem... These are Americans we're talking about Aussie.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Aussie said:


> People keep complaining about rear seat room, I am 6'2" tall and have no problem with 4 adults and luggage touring. Is there something different about the US Cruze?


There would be more than enough room behind my drivers seat for passengers if I moved my seat up, problem is I can telescope why wheel forward but NOT THE PEDALS. As soon as I move the seat forward look out! next few times I press the brake pedal your going through the windshield. Its also very uncomfortable on long distances to be so close to the pedals, besides effecting my MPG since I'm pressing the pedal down more than normal. 

BTW I'm only 5'11'' & my legs are not that long(32 inseam), there just seems to be no room to move my seat forward and remain comfortable with the pedals. I'm close enough it feels as though in an accident I would break an ankle(or two). My seat remains in the 95%+ back position which makes the backseat useless.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

I am too bit late to the party here, but from my personal experience, I have put 94K miles on my Cruze Diesel and loved every mile. I would recommend to anyone. It's a very satisfying car to drive in ways that only truly become apparent with long term ownership.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

spacedout said:


> There would be more than enough room behind my drivers seat for passengers if I moved my seat up, problem is I can telescope why wheel forward but NOT THE PEDALS. As soon as I move the seat forward look out! next few times I press the brake pedal your going through the windshield. Its also very uncomfortable on long distances to be so close to the pedals, besides effecting my MPG since I'm pressing the pedal down more than normal.
> 
> BTW I'm only 5'11'' & my legs are not that long(32 inseam), there just seems to be no room to move my seat forward and remain comfortable with the pedals. I'm close enough it feels as though in an accident I would break an ankle(or two). My seat remains in the 95%+ back position which makes the backseat useless.


This is strange, if I put the seat all the way back I have difficulty reaching the pedals. This is only the second car I have owned that is like this, the other was my Commodore. In my normal driving position an average size person has enough room, I even asked the passenger behind me if they needed a bit more room and she said it was fine the way it was.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

If you drive with the seat low, and adjusted rearward for the standard 6 ft. male, the rear seat legroom is tightish.

I am a 6 ft. tall male but I like to have the seat jacked up just short of my hair (short) touching the headliner with just a touch of recline. (no sunroof btw)
By adjusting up, the seat must be moved several notches forward for my correct foot to pedal relationship.

Adjusted this way, the few adults that were sent to the rear were surprised at the legroom available.

Rob


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

> I even asked the passenger behind me if they needed a bit more room and she said it was fine the way it was.


Girls fit just fine in the back seat. Tall, lanky guys...not so much; they're pretty much sitting with knees in their chest with the seats in a normal position (and neither one of us are tall - I'm 5'8", 32" legs; girlfriend is like 5'4" or something).

OP, welcome to the 1LT club! Post up some pictures of the new Cruze!


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

jblackburn said:


> Girls fit just fine in the back seat.


Find me some to test this theory, -J.

And you should probably know -M's height.


Sent from my awesome iPhone


----------



## draco_m (Dec 28, 2014)

diesel said:


> I am too bit late to the party here, but from my personal experience, I have put 94K miles on my Cruze Diesel and loved every mile. I would recommend to anyone. It's a very satisfying car to drive in ways that only truly become apparent with long term ownership.


You put 94K on a 2014 car?? Tell us about that!


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

He bought his 2014 ctd in 2013, so he's had 1.5 years to rack mileage on. 


Sent from the sexy electrician


----------



## 2mnykids (Jan 5, 2015)

Well, I ended up changing my mind and brought home a Malibu. Still think the Cruze would be good, but I just felt a little cramped after driving a bigger car the past several years.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Good choice - purchasing the wrong car will lead to nothing but heartache down the road.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Yay!!! Good choice. 


Sent from the sexy electrician


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

draco_m said:


> You put 94K on a 2014 car?? Tell us about that!


I did a writeup a while ago when I hit 50K. I plan on doing a very detailed one when I hit 100K here probably in Feb.

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/64-c...iscussion/56962-50000-miles-cruze-diesel.html


----------



## Pleiades (Jan 8, 2015)

I also am late to this party as I just got my diesel. Of all the people on the forum I probably have the least justification for a diesel. 15000 K per year and the majority town and country driving. My purchase was based on the driving enjoyment of all that torque. It is a very satisfying car to drive especially on twisty, hilly roads.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

I do 95% city and do 20k km a year. So I too bought mine and feel like I don't take full advantage of the diesel but the mpg numbers and tourque along with the aisin transmission sold it for me. 


Sent from the sexy electrician


----------

